# female Matecho's poop red



## dlcdlc (May 23, 2013)

So i bought a pair of matechos off craigslist and they both didn't eat for the first 2 weeks and the female lost a lot of weight. but then they started eating relly good and the male got fat but the female stayed skinny. i've had them for 4 months now and the female is still rely skinny. i've notice red little blobs all over the tank but didn't now what to think of them so i just ignored it. now today i was setting up a mistking nosel in there tank and spooked the female and saw her drop one these red blobs. i just want to know what to do about this?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Did you ever have fecal exams done by a competent vet? It seems as if you may be, or have already, added them to your main collection. MOVE THEM! They should not be placed into your collection until you know why the female has stayed skinny and, probably related, has red colored stool. I'm thinking an intestinal parasite. Only a vet, with a quality fecal sample, can tell you for sure. Here is a great write up (found in the sticky for species care) collecting and sending fecals for examination





dlcdlc said:


> So i bought a pair of matechos off craigslist and they both didn't eat for the first 2 weeks and the female lost a lot of weight. but then they started eating relly good and the male got fat but the female stayed skinny. i've had them for 4 months now and the female is still rely skinny. i've notice red little blobs all over the tank but didn't now what to think of them so i just ignored it. now today i was setting up a mistking nosel in there tank and spooked the female and saw her drop one these red blobs. i just want to know what to do about this?


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

I second aspidites recommendation. Isolate those frogs and get fecals done on both


----------



## dlcdlc (May 23, 2013)

thanks guys. i will call my local vet tomorow and see what they can do what kind of contaners should i put them in?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Do you dust with superpig?


----------



## dlcdlc (May 23, 2013)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Do you dust with superpig?


i just found out obout that stuff and im wating for a chance to get it. im dusting with repashi super cal lode or sumthin like that every feeding and reptie vit without d3 every once and a while.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I only asked because superpig can pass through and stain the poo.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Use a small, clean container. It doesn't need to be sterile, just clean. While your at the vet office, ask them for a specimin cup or 3. Then you will have them for a follow up fecal and for your next new frogs.



dlcdlc said:


> thanks guys. i will call my local vet tomorow and see what they can do what kind of contaners should i put them in?


----------

